# Fruit Tree Sale



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is billed as the "Mother of All" fruit tree sales.

http://www.urbanharvest.org/events/fruittreesales_old.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sure looks like it lives up to its billing. Wish I could get there. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Already made my list. Got my yard wagon cleaned up and ready to haul some fruit trees. Looked at the list online and will be there really early saturday morning. I just wished it was not so far down there and not a real safe area of town.

Matt


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone else go?

I went and got a few things...wanted a mango, but they didn't have many and were gone quick according to the workers.


----------



## AsianAngler (May 26, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone else go?
> 
> I went and got a few things...wanted a mango, but they didn't have many and were gone quick according to the workers.


tropical fruit trees are getting popular. There are a couple of nurseries that carry them, but they're usually cheaper in the fall.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I didn't make it. Wanted to get a 3-1 apple as well as an avocado.

My brother got a peach/nectarine grafted tree. Pretty cool.

The Fort Bend County sale is next month at the Fairgrounds. In addition, ArborGate in Tomball is having their sale on January 28th.

I ended up ordering my avocado at www.toptropicals.com.

Same variety as I was going to get at the sale.

Take care,

fangard


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you have the dates of the Ft Bend sale?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Sure do. February 11th. See link. Get there early if there is something specific you are looking for. We got there at 9:15 one year(started at 9) and the 3-1 apple I wanted was already sold out. They have wagons you can use, but may want to bring your own just in case.

http://www.fbmg.com/CommunityEducation/FruitSales/FruitSales.htm


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Master Gardener sales for surrounding counties and other stuff.

http://www.chron.com/life/article/Fruit-tree-events-will-help-find-the-best-for-2445881.php


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

The trick to the urban harvest sales is to get there plenty early. I went to it this year as well as past years and have had great luck with my purchases. Picked up some avocado and a grumachama "type of cherry", as well as several more citrus trees. With the drought killing quite a few of my old shade trees I now have room to plant some that produce fruit. when life gives ya lemons make lemonade.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Received my Fantastic Avocado in the mail today from toptropicals.com.

Very pleased. Just over 5 feet tall, straight trunk and nice branch pattern.

Excited about my new purchase.

Couldn't make it to any of the tree sales(past or future), so went this route.

May get a bay laurel next.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

we got there real early, got avacado, banana fig, and satsumas. the line was rediculous!


----------

